# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win xp x64

## Ev1L111

*НАБОР ЛЕККАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО - пароль на архив: 1

 - версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------


## dima4ka_63

У меня для серверных есть, для 2003 и 2008 если надо то выложу

----------

Lovkach (06.01.2013), WOWA55 (22.09.2012)

----------


## molchenko

Для х64 подойдет тот же эмулятор что и для х32, только проблема в том что в х64 неподписанные драйвера отключаются автоматически. Для того чтоб отключить эту функцию надо при загрузке нажимать F8 или на просторах интернета найти прогу dseo13b.exe. С помощью ее можно перевести в тестовый режим, и тогда будет счастье.

----------


## hawkhawk

> Для того чтоб отключить эту функцию надо при загрузке нажимать F8 или на просторах интернета найти прогу dseo13b.exe. С помощью ее можно перевести в тестовый режим, и тогда будет счастье.


Не травмируй людей понапрасну. Всё делается проще из командной строки средствами винды:
bcdedit.exe /set TESTSIGNING ON

----------


## sea_duke

> У меня для серверных есть, для 2003 и 2008 если надо то выложу


Если можно, то, пожалуйста, выложы. С ключём проблема, наверное сдох, отправил производителю. А работать надо, клиент уходит, и незнаю что делать? :(

----------


## dima4ka_63

Вот универсальный патч, и все проблемы решены
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/epz58jp2s?redirect

----------

XXYZ (27.12.2011), Агдд (09.05.2012), ваще (02.08.2015)

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Вот универсальный патч, и все проблемы решены
> http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/epz58jp2s?redirect


При чём если интернет есть на компе где стоит 1с, то можно обновлять прям онлайн после этого патча! так что все обновления будут доступны вам сразу же))

----------

votalif (07.05.2012)

----------


## Марат-2

Ссылка битая, по-ходу?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Ссылка битая, по-ходу?


всё хорошо, только что проверил

----------


## Марат-2

Скиньте если не трудно. Не могу качнуть с депозита. cccp-2@mail.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

Вот универсальный патч
http://depositfiles.com/files/fe12b2bs8
Если у кого не качалось, я перезалил

----------


## Марат-2

Всё скачал. Благодарю.

----------


## graf_vurdalak

> Вот универсальный патч


Выложите пожалуйста где нибудь в другом месте. депозит не работает((

----------


## Марат-2

У Тебя браузер какой? Попробуй через IE. :yes:

----------


## dima4ka_63

Есть и летитбите, если кому проще оттуда
http://letitbit.net/download/72933.7...patch.rar.html

----------


## sea_duke

Спасибо! Скачал. Буду пробывать, если какие проблемы возникнут, то отпишусь. :)

----------


## SeverBaP

Что-то ничего не помогает с установкой эмулятора на сервер 1С, а в файловом прекрасно работает! WIN 2003 х64!!!
Что еще подсскажите?

----------


## fktrctq13

> Вот универсальный патч, и все проблемы решены
> http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/epz58jp2s?redirect


файл удален... можешь еще раз выложить :confused:

----------


## dima4ka_63

> файл удален... можешь еще раз выложить :confused:


Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С

Скачать с Letitbit
Скачать с Depositfiles 

Установка: 
Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)

----------

AleGol (02.08.2012), shishya (12.04.2012), Sibe (13.06.2012), yuliya-83 (31.01.2013)

----------


## Марат-2

Класс! Заработало! Ато всё скачал до этого, а поставить не досуг. А тут всё понятно, для таких как я, чайников.:)

----------


## swoop

Вот универсальный патч
http://depositfiles.com/files/fe12b2bs8


файл удален... можешь еще раз выложить

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Ну как всегда удалили, выкладываю опять!
Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С*

*Скачать с Letitbit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*

* Установка: 
 Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)*

----------

6Катя9 (15.11.2011), de0nis (01.11.2011), evdokiya (09.07.2011), kefimw (16.11.2011), NataIT (17.10.2011), nik_niz (27.10.2011), shishya (12.04.2012), valafan (04.09.2011), СамсонЛТД (06.11.2011)

----------


## Solovey Razboy

> *Ну как всегда удалили, выкладываю опять!
> Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С*
> 
> *Скачать с Letitbit*
> *Скачать с Depositfiles*
> 
> * Установка: 
>  Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)*


для win 7 sp 1x64 подошло

----------


## z_krool

Windows 2008 r2 sp1 x64. 1c 8.2.13.205 - патч подошол, спасибо

----------


## larisav7

а на Win7x86? помогите, а то никак не выходит...

----------


## dima4ka_63

> а на Win7x86? помогите, а то никак не выходит...


Выше есть ссылки, и на вашу винду подойдёт! Точно!

----------


## Нехто

вин 7 х64 - универсальный патч заработал, без плясок с бубном, надо заметить.

----------


## fktrctq13

Файл 1.mp3 играет основную роль, ДА?

----------


## dragoncat

А оперативно они - и на летитбите и на депозите... 

Но по последней ссылке на депозит вроде ещё не успели. Ура! :)

----------


## pnick

Никак не могу вьехать как установить (и какой выбрать) правильный кряк для скульной (SQL) версии. Там же надо не только патчить платформу 1С, но и сервер приложений.

----------


## nse60

Патчер НЕ РАБОТАЕТ на версии 1C x64 8.2.14.519

"Can not find source bytes!"
Библиотеку переписали в новой версии и патчер не находит искомую последовательность байтов.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Патчер НЕ РАБОТАЕТ на версии 1C x64 8.2.14.519
> 
> "Can not find source bytes!"
> Библиотеку переписали в новой версии и патчер не находит искомую последовательность байтов.


*Не проблема! Держите новый)))
Инструкция та же, если что есть внутри архива!*

*Универсальный патч*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

Briz (22.03.2012), Datsuk (06.06.2012), Dmi3ii (16.01.2012), Ferrat100 (16.07.2012), freeze_den (26.10.2011), houpl (12.05.2012), kaktus7474 (04.01.2012), Lorissel (29.01.2012), lr_ (16.01.2013), o-bol (26.11.2011), OksanaK (14.03.2012), Raven703 (19.12.2011), S.Elena (03.12.2011), sl_brest (28.11.2011), swoop (10.07.2011), Timekiller (02.02.2012), volshebniy (19.11.2011), Виртуальный (07.12.2011)

----------


## khoy

> *Не проблема! Держите новый)))
> Инструкция та же, если что есть внутри архива!*
> 
> *Универсальный патч*
> *Скачать*
> *Скачать2*



от души:good:

----------


## sergbratan

У меня на Win 7 ult. X64 после пропатчивания 1С 8.2.14.519 в любой, как правило, самый неподходящий момент, выдает ошибку: не обнаружен ключ защиты и вырубается, ничего не сохранив... Очень нужен эмулятор..

----------


## RedEyes

Да, тоже этой же проблемой мучаюсь... такое ощущение, что прога все таки обращается за ключом (за аппаратным ключом) через какое-то время, а так как сами драйвера HASP даже сэмулированный ключ не видят, то 1С отлетает...

----------

DoCaru (21.07.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

sergbratan и RedEyes вы при установки платформы видели такой вопрос, установить драйвер защиты (драйвер ХАСП), там галочка стоит, вы её убрали? Думаю нет, так что удалите драйвер этот, а потом пробуйте!

----------


## Gotlib

Delete

Нет, перепроверил.
В моем случае вылет при загрузке из Бух 1.6 в 2.0 И именно в момент "загрузки документов". "Родной хасп" - галку снимал.

----------


## RedEyes

> sergbratan и RedEyes вы при установки платформы видели такой вопрос, установить драйвер защиты (драйвер ХАСП), там галочка стоит, вы её убрали? Думаю нет, так что удалите драйвер этот, а потом пробуйте!


Первый раз я без него ставил и сервер 64-битный ставил, второй раз с драйвером ставил, затем его удалял, накатывал эмулятор хаспа и до патча и после, собственно патч освобождает от наличия ключа, но зачем потом все таки 1С говорит, что ключ стал недоступен - это загадка... сейчас удалил вообще все кряки, драйвера, LM... стоит чисто патченная платформа, полностью 32-битная на Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1

----------


## RedEyes

*2dima4ka_63*
А у Вас эта платформа на какой конфигурации работает? Какая ОС? Стоял ли раньше какой-нить эмуль? Сервер 1С 32-х или 64-битный? :)

----------


## RedEyes

В общем снес все что связано с 1С, все файлы, эмули, сохраненные данные и прочее... поставил с нуля сервер 64-бита, требует лицензию - хороший знак, значит эмули более не работают. Поставил 32-битный, пропатчил, запускается долго, утром скажу, отлетает или нет... открыл три базы сразу...

----------


## RedEyes

В общем, ниче не изменилось :(

---------- Post added at 07:43 ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 ----------




> sergbratan и RedEyes вы при установки платформы видели такой вопрос, установить драйвер защиты (драйвер ХАСП), там галочка стоит, вы её убрали? Думаю нет, так что удалите драйвер этот, а потом пробуйте!


Кстати, вчитался в инструкцию:
"можно убрать галочку если программу ставите не первый раз "установить драйвер защиты программы"

Таким образом эту галочку ставить нужно, если в системе нет драйверов, как я понимаю...

----------


## sergbratan

> sergbratan и RedEyes вы при установки платформы видели такой вопрос, установить драйвер защиты (драйвер ХАСП), там галочка стоит, вы её убрали? Думаю нет, так что удалите драйвер этот, а потом пробуйте!


Я и с галочкой пробовал, и без галочки, 1С и без драйверов HASP запускается и с драйверами, только результат всегда один!!! *НЕ РАБОТАЕТ НОРМАЛЬНО ВАШ ПАТЧ*, по крайней мере, на Win 7 Ult X64.

---------- Post added at 11:05 ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 ----------

На всех остальных системах удалось установить Эмулятор, в частности, на win 7 X32.

----------


## RedEyes

Странно... все-таки, чем ему не угодили 64-битные системы? Может попробовать в режиме совместимости...

----------


## Gotlib

Народ, выручайте!
Галку отказа от установки хаспа снимал, один хрен именно вот в такой момент все летит:
ПатчУни.jpg
Операционка Win 7, 32 разрядная, SP1
Платформа 8.2.14.519
Релиз Бух 2_0_25_5

----------


## Gotlib

Народ, выручайте!
Галку отказа от установки хаспа снимал, один хрен именно вот в такой момент все летит:
ПатчУни.jpg
Операционка Win 7, 32 разрядная, SP1
Платформа 8.2.14.519
Релиз Бух 2_0_25_5
Режим - файловый

----------


## RedEyes

> Народ, выручайте!
> Галку отказа от установки хаспа снимал, один хрен именно вот в такой момент все летит:
> ПатчУни.jpg
> Операционка Win 7, 32 разрядная, SP1
> Платформа 8.2.14.519
> Релиз Бух 2_0_25_5
> Режим - файловый


А с какой целью вы данные выгружаете и загружаете?

----------


## Gotlib

> А с какой целью вы данные выгружаете и загружаете?


Банальный перевод с релиза 1.6... на 2.0
База немного "второстепенная", документооборот небольшой - вот по времени и затянули. Ручной перенос не желателен (свои причины) :(

P.S. К вопросу о эмуле - пристал к кадровикам, по ЗУПу вылетов с универсальным кряком пока не выявили. Тут играет, там - нет...

----------


## RedEyes

А по времени перенос сколько занимает? Ну, до момента вылета, сколько от запуска проходит?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> *2dima4ka_63*
> А у Вас эта платформа на какой конфигурации работает? Какая ОС? Стоял ли раньше какой-нить эмуль? Сервер 1С 32-х или 64-битный? :)


У меня почти на всех стоит ХР, либо сборка, либо лицензионная, и только на 2х есть 7ка, я даже не знаю почему вылетает у вас:confused: потому что не было такой проблемы (надеюсь и не будет:) Серверных нет ни одной! Ну тут даже в темах про патч, можно почитать, народ отписывался кто на какие ставил, мне кажется на всех осях опробовали!

----------


## RedEyes

В режиме совместимости с Windows 7 прожили 2 часа, файловая отвалилась, SQL продолжала работать... щас поставил режим совместимости с Windows XP, посмотрим :)

----------


## Gotlib

> А по времени перенос сколько занимает? Ну, до момента вылета, сколько от запуска проходит?


База небольшая, около 3-5 (трех\пяти) минут.
Самое забавное - вылет именно при этой обработке. Отчеты, перепроведение - срабатывает "на ура", никаких глюков. Умные люди от франчей рекомендовали перебросить данные под ХР, а затем тупо скопировать базу. Так ведь кряк нужен "по немогу"...

----------


## RedEyes

Нда... пичалька. Похоже все таки при каких-то операциях тоже вылетает... у меня базы просто открыты, я в них ниче не делаю, вот в течение часа-двух может работать, а потом вывалиться...

---------- Post added at 15:14 ---------- Previous post was at 13:29 ----------

2,5 часа не вылетает...

---------- Post added at 16:34 ---------- Previous post was at 15:14 ----------

2 вылетело, 2 работают :mad:

---------- Post added at 16:54 ---------- Previous post was at 16:34 ----------

Остальные тоже вылетели... пичалька...

----------


## Kemperok

Наблюдается такая же проблема как и пара постов выше, вылетает при загрузке данных из файла, стандартной обработкой (переход с 1.6 на 2.0) windows 7 64bit, причем проблеммы начались после обновления платформы 8.2, с ранней версии (не помню точно какая) на версию 8.2.14.460. Кроме установки ХП, есть ещё варианты решения данной проблеммы? пробывал разные патчи, результат один и тот же "ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работы программы завершена" ("

----------


## Lutiy

тоже такое было и есть. обратил внимание,что обычно это происходит в случае если запускаю вторую конфигурацию,причем не важно, такую же или соверш.другую. Наверное что-то изменилось в порядке защиты программы или конфигураций. Если работает только одна конфигурация, не вылетает.

---------- Post added at 19:49 ---------- Previous post was at 19:40 ----------

у меня такое было и есть. обратил внимание,что вылетает если запускаю несколько конфигураций (1+1),причем неважно, такую же или другую.при работе с одной конфигурацией-не вылетает. наверное изменилось что-то в плане защиты 1С, наверное пошли по пути защиты конфигураций (1С + одна конфигурация). это только предположение...

----------


## grate

Тоже периодически вылетает платформа 8.2.14.519 с "универсальным" патчем. Разные ОС - 2003-ий, 2008-ой сервера, windows 7 - без разницы, периодически вылетает сообщение "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен!". Драйвера HASP не устанавливал.
Будет ли в ближайшее время новый патч?

----------


## NataIT

> *Ну как всегда удалили, выкладываю опять!
> Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С*
> 
> *Скачать с Letitbit*
> *Скачать с Depositfiles*
> 
> * Установка: 
>  Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)*


Спасибо Большое, долго не могла поставить 1С на 8.2 х64... Теперь буду радостно прогать уже вне виртуальной машины с ХР...))))

----------

azay (30.10.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

Так как новые платформы 1с 8.2 (начиная с 8.2.14.---) перестали поддерживать взлом старым патчем вот вам новый способ! Проверяли на разных компах действует 100%! Подходит для всех операционных систем! Все инструкции в архиве, расписанно подробно!

*Скачать с Turbobit* 
*Скачать с depositfiles* 
*Скачать с letitbit*

----------

base_1c (25.10.2011), freeze_den (26.10.2011), isa1973 (10.11.2011), konstz43 (18.10.2011), Lorissel (29.01.2012), Lutiy (18.10.2011), MarryP (13.03.2012), pussy (23.08.2012), pvn_54 (23.10.2011), resha777 (21.11.2011), sl_brest (28.11.2011), Timekiller (02.02.2012), tonymontana91 (04.09.2012), zff (18.10.2011)

----------


## UncelPeter

мне тож киньте 1298_r@mail.ru  плиз говорит на депозите файла не ту
не актуально! скачал респект парням ))

----------


## dima4ka_63

> мне тож киньте 1298_r@mail.ru  плиз говорит на депозите файла не ту
> не актуально! скачал респект парням ))


Выше пост посмотри, не ленись! Там скачай!

----------

pluton_001 (27.10.2011)

----------


## wanlim

Под x64 (проверено на Windows 7 Ultimate x64 VOL и Pro SP1 x64 MSDN) не работает. Ошибка 1275. haspflt.sys драйвер не запускается. Есть подозрение, что система не дает его включить в список служб, хотя программа loaddrv начальный этап отрабатывает. Отключение установки неподписанных драйверов результатов не дает. Патч файла backbas.dll (релиз 537) спасает ситуацию только наполовину, как писалось выше периодически 1С вылетает.

----------


## egorov86

*dima4ka_63*, Это не решение нужен новый патч(Ошибка 1275)! проблема аналогичная как и у всех кто писал выше, на платформах 8.2.14 патч до конца не отрабатывает, единственный вариант оставаться на 8.2.13 пока это возможно. Для справки все поставляемые продукты от 1С теперь идут только с электронными ключами, hasp под особый заказ. Размер же библиотеки backbas.dll в платформах 8.2.14 стал больше, видимо 1С добавила дополнительную проверку или опрос ключа\лицензии во время работы.

----------


## Ерболат

Здравствуйте! У меня выходит такая ошибка <Ошибка при создании информационной базы: Сервер 1С:Предприятия не обнаружен> server_addr=tcp://BS-D90EC284B0FA:1541 descr=Ошибка сетевого доступа к серверу [Windows Sockets - 10061[0x0000274D]. Подключение не установлено, т.к. конечный компьютер отверг запрос на подключение. ] line=590 file=Src\DataExchangeTcpClientlmpl.cpp

----------


## Amanita1488

> Патчер НЕ РАБОТАЕТ на версии 1C x64 8.2.14.519
> 
> "Can not find source bytes!"
> Библиотеку переписали в новой версии и патчер не находит искомую последовательность байтов.



такая же проблема, только платформа 8.2.13.202

все патчи в данной теме не спасают... выдают одну и ту же ошибку

----------


## Crmen

Скиньте плиз тоже)) comp-wizard@bk.ru

----------


## МАPУСЯ

И у меня таже проблема "Can not find source bytes!" win7 x64 8.2.11.201

----------


## wanlim

Нашел патч-эмулятор для 1С 8.2 под Windows 2008\2008 R2 (x64) , Windows Vista x64\7 x64. Проверен в редакциях pro и ultimate с сервис паком 1 и без него. Пишите в личку, скину по почте.
Проверял на релизах 8.2.14.519/537

----------


## Shvonder

Скиньте плиз shvonders@gmail.com

----------


## kulik2009

Скиньте пожалуйста kulik2009@pisem.net

----------


## goodwin344

И мне плиз goodwin344@yandex.ru

----------


## wanlim

kulik2009, goodwin344 - см почту

----------

goodwin344 (22.11.2011)

----------


## Arush

Скиньте, пожалуйста, и мне тоже arhe-mag@yandex.ru

----------


## goodwin344

Благодарствую wanlim! Для меня очень актуально, купил сервер и сегодня софт ставлю 2008 64-бит и 1с переносить а ключи 32-битные - буду пробовать!

----------


## interloc

Скиньте, пожалуйста, и мне тоже оч. надо kibig@mail.ru

----------


## kvvline

> Нашел патч-эмулятор для 1С 8.2 под Windows 2008\2008 R2 (x64) , Windows Vista x64\7 x64. Проверен в редакциях pro и ultimate с сервис паком 1 и без него. Пишите в личку, скину по почте.
> Проверял на релизах 8.2.14.519/537


Скиньте, плиз, kvvline @ mail . ru

----------


## denis200x

*kvvline*,
Здравствуйте.
Помогите с ключами для 1С 8.2 под Windows 2008\2008 R2 (x64 и x32) , Windows 7(x64 и x32)   Для релиза 8.2.14.537 с конфигурацией для Казахстана 2.0.14.

моя почта    denis200x@mail.ru
Спасибо огромное.

----------


## Fr10n

Скиньте пожалуйста work_lub@list.ru

----------


## Yazuzenko

> Нашел патч-эмулятор для 1С 8.2 под Windows 2008\2008 R2 (x64) , Windows Vista x64\7 x64. Проверен в редакциях pro и ultimate с сервис паком 1 и без него. Пишите в личку, скину по почте.
> Проверял на релизах 8.2.14.519/537


Может быть стоит выложить на файлообменник?

----------


## Phoenix007

нужен патчик-эмулятор на платформу 8.2.14.540 причем срочно...
предыдущий уже не пашет, платформа от 30.10.11

----------


## wanlim

> Может быть стоит выложить на файлообменник?


чтобы его через день удалили
пустой труд

----------


## wanlim

Проверена работоспособность на платформе 8.2.14.540

----------

denis200x (24.11.2011)

----------


## NIK1990

mr.pukhnarevich@mail.ru   wanlim скинь мне его пожалуйста ну оч...оч нужно до завтра!!!!!!

----------


## dimas72

Привет всем! у кого небудь есть конфигурация  1С:Управление автотранспортом выше версии 3.0.16?

----------


## cvssvs

*wanlim*,
Скинь и мне плиз на cvs_svs@hotmail.com

----------


## Exiele

Доброго времени суток!
Скиньте пожалуйста патчик для 1с8.2 для Winserv x64 remuller@ya.ru

----------


## goodwin344

и на 8.1 тоже протестил вроде работает данный метод

----------

tanchik_ (25.11.2011)

----------


## wanlim

Да там эмулятор ключей, он везде должен работать, я тестил на актуальном софте. Смысла брать 8.1 нет, так как нет поддержки.

----------


## wanlim

> Привет всем! у кого небудь есть конфигурация  1С:Управление автотранспортом выше версии 3.0.16?


Пишите не в этот пост

----------


## nivp

*wanlim*,Скиньте пожалуйста патчик-эмулятор на платформу 8.2.14.540 Спасибо.
nivp22@gmail.com

----------


## tanchik_

wanlim, и мне плиз
kta@pochta.ru

---------- Post added at 02:28 ---------- Previous post was at 00:42 ----------

архив пароль требует

----------


## Andrei07

х86 Emul small  
_http://deposit_files.com/files/yrvrx96ni  
х86 в т.ч для Vista  
_http://deposit_files.com/files/kmqpt8qhv   
х64 в т.ч.WINDOWS 2003 SP1х64  для использования через терминальный доступ  
_http://deposit_files.com/files/temow6gfm  
x64 в т.ч. Windows Server 2008   
_http://deposit_files.com/files/qb72mrcma  
патчер backend.dll (для  тех кто под терминалом)  
_http://deposit_files.com/files/h3q9g6825  

пароль ru-board

----------

vanek099 (16.01.2012)

----------


## tanchik_

"x64.rar. Файл повреждён или указан неверный пароль."
скиньте плиз еще раз

----------


## CTyDeHTo4Ka

скиньте пожалуйста на sova12000@narod.ru если есть под х64 вин 7

----------


## zerocool2020

скиньте пожалуйста патч для 8.2.14.540 на zerocool2020@yandex.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## sl_brest

wanlim,Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор на платформу 8.2.14.540 Спасибо. mail_to_slava@mail.ru

----------


## Gorec2k

Здравствуйте. Народ если есть патч нормально пашущий на win7 x64 для 8.2.14.540 скиньте плиз на solitary80@mail.ru . Оченно надо, программить невозможно :slow: 
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## juzzik

Файла не существует(

---------- Post added at 19:54 ---------- Previous post was at 19:44 ----------




> х86 в т.ч для Vista 
> _http://deposit_files.com/files/kmqpt8qhv


именно этого нет(((

----------


## fear-tema

скиньте ссылочку на fear-tema@mail.ru и мне

----------


## Andrei07

*Эмулятор 1С 8.0/8.1/8.2 под windows xp x32 по крайней мере работает
EmulSmallx32Setup.exe*
http://depositfiles.com/files/2pau3j5vl

----------


## zes

скиньте пожалуйста для 7even x64 на zes@sibnet.ru
спасибо заранее

----------


## lsd_777

под вин 7 х64 хотелось бы увидеть эмуль или патч!!!! унипатчер который фигурирует во всех темах не предлагать, работает криво, вылетает!!!!

----------


## wanlim

Все кто выше писал и в ЛС - архив отправил на почту. К сожалению, сразу не смог ответить.

----------

658739 (06.12.2011), sl_brest (30.11.2011)

----------


## irina53

Скиньте,пожалуйста на ivinner@yandex.ru

----------


## nivp

*wanlim*, получил только только сообщение что отправил смотри почту и все...?повтори пожалуйста.

----------


## wanlim

Подправил инструкцию по установке. Дописал все возможные нюансы, теперь должно работать у всех. Кстати при обновлении платформы, эмулятор не надо трогать, также как и не надо заного устанавливать драйвер Hasp. К сожалению, обновление сводится к удалению платформы и повторной установки нового релиза.

----------

658739 (06.12.2011), exiren (02.12.2011)

----------


## exiren

*wanlim*,  скиньте пожалуйста на pochoch@yandex.ru

----------


## dargh

wanlim, скиньте пожалуйста на ipmakc@gmail.com

----------


## IoanGr

wanlim, скиньте пожалуйста на ioanGR@yandex.ru

----------


## ArPlus

forty@ufanet.ru

----------


## Feversis

Пожалуйста под Win7 64, 8.2.14.540, Feversis@yandex.ru

----------


## egorov86

Пожалуйста под Win7 64, 8.2.14.540, egorov86@mail.ru Со старым патчем программа вылетает.

----------


## Ev1L111

Под Win7 64, 8.2.14.540 vanekza@yandex.ru Спасибо!!!

----------


## U-olvar

wanlim, будьте добры и мне скинуть файлик под 8.2.14.540 на u-olvar@ukr.net. Благодарю заранее.

----------


## Bloody

Мне тоже ПЛиз под Win 7 x64 8.2.14.540 на Bloody.ru@mail.ru
Пасипа

----------


## dukm

wanlim, будьте длюбезны скинуть файлик под 8.2.14.540 на dukm@mail.ru 
Благодарю заранее.

----------


## azhigalev

аналогичная просьба
скинуть файлик под 8.2.14.540 на azhigalev@gmail.com
спасибо

----------


## ivan_er

wanlim, будьте добры и мне скинуть файлик под 8.2.14.540 на ivan_er@rambler.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## proftelecom

скиньте пожалуйста под WinXP или Win7 8.2.13.219, proftelecom@open.by

----------


## Andrei07

> скиньте пожалуйста под WinXP или Win7 8.2.13.219, proftelecom@open.by


А это тебе не подходитИ?
Эмулятор 1С 8.0/8.1/8.2 под windows xp x32 по крайней мере работает
EmulSmallx32Setup.exe
http://depositfiles.com/files/2pau3j5vl

----------

658739 (06.12.2011), proftelecom (04.12.2011)

----------


## proftelecom

Работает :) спасибо!!!

----------


## nmv2007

и мне ПЛИЗ Под Win7 64, 8.2.14.540    на nmv@list.ru

мы тебя не забудем :)

----------


## proftelecom

Может у кого еще есть под Vista 1c 8.2.13.219 ? master@proftelecom.by  спасибо!  под XP отлично работает.

----------


## caten

Cкиньте, пожалуйста файлик под Win7 64, 8.2.14.540 на  ver_ekaterina@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо

----------


## azhigalev

аналогичная просьба, под Win7 64, 8.2.14.540 на azhigalev@gmail.com. cпасибо

----------


## part

и мне если можно на party_zan2002@mail.ru   заранее благодарен

----------


## dima4ka_63

Народ! Кому файл уже скинули напишите пароль к нему! А то забыл и никак вспомнить не могу!

----------


## egorov86

ruboard.ru

----------


## ShwedIsHere

Мне тоже на почту Shwed@nm.ru для win7 и win2008. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## dima4ka_63

Вобщем не подходит пароль у меня никак! Скиньте ещё раз файл мне! Заранее благодарен!  dima4ka_87@mail.ru

----------


## 658739

Просьба огромная книнуть и мне эмулятор под Windows 7 64. а тот эмулятор что есть у меня при установке ругаеться на неподписанные файлы и не работает. Мой эл. адрес: 658739@mail.ru.

----------


## Ольга_18

Cкиньте, пожалуйста? файлик под Win7 64 на solo_1982@mail.ru . Заранее благодарю!

----------


## malex-x

и мне если можно на said@go.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## kvrt

скиньте пожалуйста на regall0000@gmail.com

----------


## kpanic

сбросьте пожалуйста на адрес kpanic@narod.ru

----------


## Lelik00

и мне, пожалуйста) gumbert01@mail.ru

----------


## art1st

пожалуйста еще и мне на ящик: art1st_hai@mail.ru , заранее Огромное спасибо!

----------


## EVAPOST

и мне плиз Lenaserg3@ya.ru

----------


## Stamos

мне тоже скиньте для тестирования neoboy-k@yandex.ru, у меня стоит эмулятор ну почему то он вылетать стал после перезагрузки, хотя режим тестовый

----------


## wemmer

Киньте пожалуйса ссыль на эмуль на wemmer@rambler.ru (win 7 x64)
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Вот что бы не просить, а то сам несколько дней ждал! Качайте сами пока ссылки не удалят))
Эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win xp x64*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

dark_avenger (12.12.2011), EVAPOST (07.12.2011), jkt (05.01.2012), lenazaver (09.12.2011), Lorissel (29.01.2012), masic (08.12.2011), Michale (24.12.2011), NataZ (09.12.2011), Opti (25.12.2011), Radzivil (08.12.2011), vsv2003 (17.01.2012)

----------


## masic

БУГАГАШЕНЬКА КАЧАЕТСЯ )))

---------- Post added at 18:09 ---------- Previous post was at 17:46 ----------

Все работает. СПАСИБО

----------


## Evgen178

Под Win7 x64 домашняя расширенная , 8.2.14.540 antidot178@rambler.ru Спасибо!

----------


## alex_end

мне тоже необходим эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win 7 x64 домашняя премиум, 8.2.14.540 alex_end@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## makar_s

Пришлите, пожалуйста, тоже эмулятор на 1с 8.2 для win 7 x64 8.2.14.540 makar_s@mail.ru. Спасибо!!!

----------


## shapa52

Пришлите, пожалуйста, тоже эмулятор на 1с 8.2 для win 7 x64 8.2.14.540 shapovalenko52@mail.ru. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Pavgreg

И мне пожалуйста не дайте помереть молодым, уж сутки бьюсь как головой об стену :((
Пожалуйста пришли эмулятор для win7 x64 и инструкцию на pavgreg@bk.ru
Заранее мегаспасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## PASAHAKA

есть  просите тут http://infostart.ru/community/groups/954/

----------


## vudy

*wanlim*, 
Скиньте плз на "vudy @ yandex.ru" патч для 8.2 под win7 x64. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Solovey Razboy

Отправил на почту, как раз win 7*64 все работает, кроме почему то розницы, эмуль правда не пробовал, патча достаточно

---------- Post added at 08:38 ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 ----------




> есть  просите тут http://infostart.ru/community/groups/954/


А это што за шляпа, там же за деньги или за что нибудь, ты что барыга

----------


## granov

Пришлите, пожалуйста, тоже эмулятор на 1с 8.2 для win 7 x64 zikz2006@yandex.ru. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Joslin

Очень нужно скиньте плиз эмулятор на joslin@mail.ru
СПАСИБО!!

----------


## Evgen178

> Отправил на почту, как раз win 7*64 все работает, кроме почему то розницы, эмуль правда не пробовал, патча достаточно


 не-а патч не помогает - поработай увидишь, будут вылеты. Не понял причем тут розница - странно как то и о какой платформе речь идет - у меня 8 2 14 540

----------


## tetmyff

за вознаграждение прошу помочь с эммулятором и как им пользоваться, чтобы включить конфигурацию? win 7. 64   с условиями вознаграждения подробно в личку 2012cat@mail.ru

----------


## grifon1990

Доборого дня народ! Подскажите, на windows vista какой эмуль подойдет лучше? Ось поменять нельзя по своим причинам, а 1Ска нужна позарез(((

----------


## telonius1

Всем привет. Если есть у кого эмулятор сервера 1С для 8.2.14.540 скиньте пожалуйста на мойник@yandex.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## Ulli@

Скиньте, пожалуйста, под Win7 64 на anna06@yandex.ru. Очень нужно. Спасибо

----------


## abys

Скиньте,  и мне пожалуйста, под Win7 64 на apb74@rambler.ru. Спасибо

----------


## yabes

Скиньте, пожалуйста, эмулятор для Windows Server 2008 R2 64х для платформы 8.2.15.289 или 8.2.14.540 на ya.besschetnov@gmail.com

----------


## galeena

лекарство для 8.2
http://shareflare.net/download/78123...patch.rar.html

----------

aljas2006 (14.01.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Вот что бы не просить, а то сам несколько дней ждал! Качайте сами пока ссылки не удалят))
Эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win xp x64*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

aljas2006 (14.01.2012), Briz (22.03.2012), Lysenko (07.02.2012), SGD (14.01.2012), Shaaarnir (27.01.2012), svtarasov (09.01.2012), Ulli@ (13.01.2012), Консультант (02.02.2012)

----------


## galeena

emul small windows 
7!i.jpeg



> http://shareflare.net/download/96256...%BC%D1%83.html

----------

Консультант (02.02.2012)

----------


## galeena

> emul small windows 
> Вложение 618


рабочая ссылка
http://best-treker.ru/details.php?id=10278

----------


## frizzy

> При чём если интернет есть на компе где стоит 1с, то можно обновлять прям онлайн после этого патча! так что все обновления будут доступны вам сразу же))


а у меня чего то не работает твой ключ (((

----------


## Dikky_k

Скиньте, пожалуйста, под Win7 64 на dikky_k@mail.ru. Очень нужно. Спасибо

----------


## Лиля

Скиньте пожалуйста на почту magnolya2005@yandex.ru эмулятор для платформы 8.2.13.219 под windows XP. Очень признательна!!!

----------


## galeena

эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win xp x64
http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/315666/f/Crack.rar.html
http://1com.ifolder.ru/28194048

----------

bobag (22.01.2012), elenamedvedeva (27.01.2012), mvaleria (06.03.2012), photon17 (12.03.2012), Shaaarnir (27.01.2012), wachamakolit (15.03.2012)

----------


## jorik69

все! файлика на депозите нет...
качал с айфольдер.

----------


## Sergey_Z

wanlim,Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор на платформу 8.2.14.540 Спасибо. mkm1976@ukr.net

----------


## MariAlekc

Скиньте, пожалуйста, под Win7 64 на mari_alekc@mail.ru . Очень нужно. Спасибо

----------


## Zamaguga

Берем здесь http://rghost.ru/28317671

----------

arizonaforest (29.01.2012), metal4ik (14.03.2012), mvaleria (06.03.2012)

----------


## MariAlekc

Спасибо большое!!!! 
Все работает отлично

----------


## Zamaguga

> Спасибо большое!!!! 
> Все работает отлично


Стоит заметить, что с этим патчером  1С на платформе 8.2.14.537 иногда вылетает с ошибкой "Время действия ключа истекло". Как правило в самый ответственный момент:)

----------


## ui69

Да, да, *Zamaguga*, есть такая проблема! Решается ли она обновлением платформы до 540 версии или нет, кто подскажет?

----------


## ui69

Проверил сам на 540 версии платформы. Ошибка "Время действия ключа истекло" повторяется.

----------


## denisboy

Скиньте пач пожалуйста на sde1979@yandex.ru

----------


## ui69

скинул на почту

----------


## Olia.detdom

Скиньте плиз *РАБОЧИЙ пач или эмулятор для 1с 8.2.15.294 для Windows 7 x64* 
почта olia.detdom@gmail.com
или на afroditka19@ukr.net

 обычный юнипатч выдаёт ошибки в самый не подходящий момент(((

----------


## evilmorte

Пожалуйста, киньте патч для 8.2.14.540
на почту evilmorte@mail.ru

Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## MarinaZ

> Подправил инструкцию по установке. Дописал все возможные нюансы, теперь должно работать у всех. Кстати при обновлении платформы, эмулятор не надо трогать, также как и не надо заного устанавливать драйвер Hasp. К сожалению, обновление сводится к удалению платформы и повторной установки нового релиза.


wanlim, скиньте пожалуйста на isakovskaya@list.ru. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Svetlana_E

wanlim, скиньте, пожалуйста, эмулятор еще и на sme62@yandex.ru. Большое спасибо

----------


## Lysenko

wanlim, и ещё скиньте, пожалуйста, эмулятор на Lyssenko@mail.ru. Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Shketusya

и мне можно под Win7 64 на 7020142@bk.ru а то все мозги уже сломал)))

----------


## sirop4ikk

и мне можно на lesya3003@mail.ru для Win7 64:confused:

----------


## AnutaAE

:blush: wanlim! А можно и мне на мыло? anutaae@yandex.ru Я пробовала ставить, но у меня при попытке внесения любых изменений (например проведение проводки) выскакивает сообщение: что работа программы завершена из-за ошибки, которую Виндоус попробует устранить... И что делать - не знаю... :confused:

----------


## yurlo88

патч на почту пожалуйста yurash88@mail.ru

----------


## breyn

И мне плиз под Win 7 olegpm@mail.ru

----------


## sveleti

ссылка  битая?   что делать будем?

пли-и-и-и-из, киньте мне на  sveleti@rambler.ru 

спасибо

----------


## newkid1

И мне плиз под Win 7 будте любезны  на nsnbish@mail.ru

----------


## Pushik

Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Очень буду благодарен.

zareka@bk.ru

----------


## Localut

Кому прислали может стоит попробовать выложить?:) 
Был бы благодарен!

----------


## AnutaAE

Я бы выложила... Но мне не прислали.... :(((((

----------


## hawkhawk

Для тех, кто в бронепоезде, повторяю то, о чем говорят на каждом шагу: никогда не используйте патч. Только эмулятор!

----------


## MarryP

Прошу проведите минилекцию для начинающего по отключению ключей защиты! :)
1) В каких случаях нужно использовать эмулятор, а в каких патч?
2) Для разных операционных систем должны быть разные эмуляторы?
3) Если работа в 1С по сети и на компьютерах в сети стоят разные ОС (например, Win 7x32 и Win 7x64) какие рекомендации по отключению ключей защиты при обновлении платформы 8.2?
4) На Win 7х32 стоит платформа 8.2.13. Необходимо обновить на 8.2.15.301. Какой нужен эмулятор для обновления? Или он не нужен в данном случае?
Буду благодарна за объяснение!

----------


## vievd

Эмулятор для 1с сервер 64 киньте плиз на vi.evd61@yandex.ru Спасибо!!!

----------


## Mr.Doping

......плиз, эмуль под WIN7х64 на mr.doping@mail.ru...........

----------


## vitall85

скиньте плиз рабочий патч или эмуль для 1с 8.2.14.519 вин серв 2003 х32 vitall85@mail.ru заранее Огромное спасибо!

---------- Post added at 13:45 ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 ----------

юнипатч выдает ошибку открытия файла , нужен эмуль очень срочно! помогите плз

---------- Post added at 13:46 ---------- Previous post was at 13:45 ----------

уже все эмуляторы перепробовал ничего хорошего не получил работаю терминально серв очень далеко от меня очень надо решить проблему

----------


## raiby-1

Дайте плиз эмулятор на Win 7 64. Заранее спасибо

----------


## bessy

*Эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win xp x64 (как взломать платформу 1С 8.2, пошаговая инструкция внутри архива)* - 1c-win-x64.rar

----------


## Anka_06

Скиньте пожалуйста патч для 8.2.13.219 Win 7 64

angva_85@yahoo.com

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## WintKing

Если не трудно тоже плиз киданите для Win7x64- 1C - 8.2.15.301 - wintgv@gmail.com

----------


## Mr.Doping

> Не травмируй людей понапрасну. Всё делается проще из командной строки средствами винды:
> bcdedit.exe /set TESTSIGNING ON


а как убрать тестовый режим?

----------


## telo

Скинте плиз для Win_server_2008x64- 1C - 8.2 на q-group@ukr.net, спасибо...

----------


## hawkhawk

> а как убрать тестовый режим?


идешь в интернет, набираешь в командной строке любой поисковик.
там пишешь то, что у меня спросил - получаешь ссылки на разные утилитки

----------

Mr.Doping (18.03.2012)

----------


## predatormaxa

Добрый день!
Не поможете с проблемой: на ноуте стоит Win 7x64, сама 1С:8.2 устанавливается, а HASP ключ нет(1С не лицензионная)!
Если есть HASP ключ под Win 7x64, скиньте, пожалуйста, на почту predatormaxa@list.ru
Заранее Благодарю!

----------


## 1cnik2012

Здравствуйте. Можете скинуть эмулятор для windows 2008 r2 x64. 1C - 8.2. на mail121212@inbox.ru. Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## axamonik

Здравствуйте. 
Можете скинуть эмулятор для Win 7x64  . 1C - 8.2. на axamonik@ya.ru     . Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## 1024a

Здравствуйте. Можете скинуть эмулятор для windows 2008 r2 x64. 1C - 8.2. на Alex__83@mail.ru. Заранее ,ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо.

----------


## i_gnat

Здравствуйте. Можете скинуть эмулятор для windows 2008r2 x64.1C-8.2. на t-otd@mail.ru. Заранее ,большое спасибо.!!

----------


## mry00

Здравствуйте, поделитесь эмулятором для WinXP и Win7 32,64... Заранее благодарю
на почту roman@rm-msk.ru

----------


## basuga

прошу тоже поделится эмулятором для win7 x64 и w2k8 x64 ayanpolskiy@gmail.com

----------


## Mike73

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, плиз, эмулятор под Win 7 на платформу 8.2.15.301, или 8.2.14.. если есть, спасибо!
i__mike@mail.ru

----------


## Olga2071

скиньте и мне универсальный патч, буду очень благодарна, замучалась искать Lisenko71@mail.ru

----------


## sam_pfr

Дайте пжл эмулятор 1с 8.2 win server 2003 x64. Можно на почту dixis_aplle@mail.ru

----------

Alexonic (07.04.2012)

----------


## galeena

*эмулятор*
ссылка 1 / ссылка 2 

*Патч*
ссылка 1 / ссылка 2

----------

Alexonic (07.04.2012), Ass-72 (05.06.2012), d1t2m3 (24.04.2012), lana126 (29.05.2012), Mavrik911 (22.04.2012), Mr_OMG (13.04.2012), Natfim (06.04.2012), sam_pfr (29.03.2012), Алексей1935 (10.05.2012)

----------


## bvn_kam

Всем нуждающимся патч доработал, работает под всеми ОС семейства Windows 32, 64 а так же серверных и кросплатформенных станциях. Лично проверенно на всех платформах! Пользуйтесь и ставте спасибо!

http://depositfiles.com/files/qz291kfqu

----------

Absurddd (25.04.2012), Alex_X (04.05.2012), lana126 (29.05.2012), larisav7 (17.04.2012), rda-67 (07.05.2012), Sanya1C (10.05.2012), Svalk (01.05.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*bvn_kam*, доработал он, не смеши меня))) Файл описания мне знаком, знаю даже кто писал, не бойсь мой архив то))
Дату патча то хоть проверил бы, 10.01.2010г:) Вобщем звездите вы уважаемый

----------


## bvn_kam

Я не в ступаю в споры с безграмотными людьми! Если Вы уважаемый даже не знаете как меняются атрибуты файла, то увы! А для полного опровержения, выше сказанных моню слов для начала необходимо проверить содержимое обеих файлов! И выявить разницу! Считаю полезным сначало все проверять! А потом писать такие посты! Я не борюсь за Рейтинг и спасибо И для особо внимательных. Такой пост уже создан был мной, давно! Все вопросы были заданы и отвеченны уже давно! Смысл раздувать еще один такой! И куда только смотрят! Админы! 
Ps: Все дальнейшие дискутирования по этой теме, адресовывать мне в личку дабы не осквернять, сея устои этого форума! 



__________________________________________________  _______________________________

Общайтесь тактично, господа. Структурированный диалог приносит гораздо больше пользы!

----------


## dima4ka_63

*bvn_kam*, молодец, пишем умными словами, но это глупо с твоей стороны, зачем отнекиваться. Я не просто так написал, а вижу что как раз таки человек из за рейтинга впаривает старьё народу (файл не был изменён), который в надежде найти патч лазиет в пространствах интернета. Раз ты решил поумничать обЪясни что ты там изменил, я потом проверю, а главное как ты это сделал не меняя дату изменения файла? Ну и надеюсь ты не будеть спорить что backbas.dll в твоём якобы новом патче заточен под 13ю платформу а на данный момент уже 15 платформа 1с 8.2  (Если хочешь можешь сам в личку написать, там продолжим)

----------


## bvn_kam

*dima4ka_63*, Для начала, здравствуйте. я по-моему уже писал выше "Ps: Все дальнейшие дискутирования по этой теме, адресовывать мне в личку..." а там я вам предоставлю полную информацию о проведенных мной работах над патчем! Когда пользуешься декомпилятором при сохранении файла он спрашивает "оставить текущую дату и время?" Вот от сюда весь и вопрос! А если вам так уж сильно интересно о проделанной мной работе напишите свой e-mail я вам скину в подробной форме все корректировки которые я произвел над файлом! И еще хочу заметить не выдвигайте опровержений если вы окончательно не знаете верно ли ваше суждение! Всего вам хорошего! ))))




__________________________________________________  _______________________________

Общайтесь тактично, господа. Структурированный диалог приносит гораздо больше пользы!

----------


## dima4ka_63

*bvn_kam*, Ну здраствуйте. Думаю не стоит мне указывать на это 



> "Ps: Все дальнейшие дискутирования по этой теме, адресовывать мне в личку..."


 т.к сами упорно продолжаете общаться тут))) Сейчас я вам отправлю свою почту, мне очень интересно посмотреть на изменения, я сравню со своим файлом. И вам всего доброго!

----------


## mitrytru

Всем привет,

Очень нужен эмуль и патч для 15 платформы. Скиньте пожалуйста в почту angeleye@mail.ru побыстрее. 

Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Yazuzenko

> Всем привет,
> 
> Очень нужен эмуль и патч для 15 платформы. Скиньте пожалуйста в почту angeleye@mail.ru побыстрее. 
> 
> Заранее спасибо!!!


а что помешало увидеть этот пост post225211 ?

----------

Mr_OMG (13.04.2012)

----------


## sparker

> а что помешало увидеть этот пост post225211 ?


Не подходит...
Прошу пожалуйста патчик для сервера win2008 r2 x64, платформа 8.2.15.301 на max-sparker@mail.ru

----------


## aleks_19

> Не подходит...
> Прошу пожалуйста патчик для сервера win2008 r2 x64, платформа 8.2.15.301 на max-sparker@mail.ru


если не сложно отправьте на aleks_19@mail.ru

----------


## IKSparrow

> а как убрать тестовый режим?


Мужик, ну включи же мозг - bcdedit.exe /set TESTSIGNING ON - включает тестовый режим
bcdedit.exe /set TESTSIGNING OFF - выключает!

---------- Post added at 10:26 ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 ----------

Приму эмулятор в дар под Win7x64/Win2003x64/Win2008x64 для 8.2.15.301 на I.Khoroshilov@gmail.com. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Юлия ш

И мне скачайте кто-ниб пожалуйста, никак не могу. Спасибо. uliyashvetsova@mail.ru

----------


## Шейх

Скиньте, пожалуйста,эмулятор для 1с 8.2 для 64-бит. Заранее благодарен verlis_rio@mail.ru

----------


## Bad_Cat

> Прошу пожалуйста патчик для сервера win2008 r2 x64, платформа 8.2.15.301 на max-sparker@mail.ru


Пожалуйста и мне на bdct@yandex.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## sm2001

> Не подходит...
> Прошу пожалуйста патчик для сервера win2008 r2 x64, платформа 8.2.15.301 на max-sparker@mail.ru


Буду очень благодарен, если скините и мне на sm2001@mail.ru

----------


## magobr

Будьте добры, отправьте пожалуйста эмулятор для 1с 8.2.15.301 для 64-бит Win7 на obraz_spez(собака)mail.ru

----------


## nopox11

Будьте добры, отправьте пожалуйста эмулятор для 1с 8.2.15.301 для 64-бит Win7 на nopox1(собака)mail.ru

----------


## GaneKaletova

Отправьте пожалуйста эмулятор для 1с 8.2.15.301 для 64-бит Win7 на gane1980(собака)mail.ru заранее благодарна!

----------


## Absurddd

Можно и мне присоединиться? Отправьте пожалуйста эмулятор для 1с 8.2.15.301 для 64-бит Win7 на vorlova(собака)list.ru

----------


## motops

Бы тоже на motops(собак)rambler.ru вышли плз.

----------


## alex626

Люди добрые, про меня не забудьте, плз на alex626(собак)pochta.ru .Жду с нетерпением

----------


## Vetal232

Прошу помочь x217(цобако)йандекс.ру.

----------


## ramzan_s

и мне эмуль 
ramzan_s@mail.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## Anim

могли бы и почту по нормальному писать

----------

ramzan_s (06.05.2012)

----------


## votalif

ой если можно то на 32 тоже верей в первую очередь надо на 32 - Спасибо!!!

----------


## Anim

http://letitbit.net/download/98008.9...Patch.rar.html

Должно работать и с 32-бит

----------

constz (25.06.2012)

----------


## Алексей1935

> *эмулятор*
> ссылка 1 / ссылка 2 
> 
> *Патч*
> ссылка 1 / ссылка 2


Галина, извините за тупость, но не могли бы Вы выслать инструкцию к, выложенному Вами, эмулятору. У меня нетбук Asus 1225 B и на нем Windows 7 64bit. Вот я и не знаю как быть и как установить. Платформу я могу скачать любую, но вот потом система просит либо лицензию либо ключ какой-то. Заранее буду Вам благодарен за пошаговую инструкцию к эмулятору. alesha35@mail.ru

----------

constz (25.06.2012)

----------


## lesya-gorman

Скиньте, пожалуйста, под Win7 64 на lesya-gorman@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Anim

> Галина, извините за тупость, но не могли бы Вы выслать инструкцию к, выложенному Вами, эмулятору. У меня нетбук Asus 1225 B и на нем Windows 7 64bit. Вот я и не знаю как быть и как установить. Платформу я могу скачать любую, но вот потом система просит либо лицензию либо ключ какой-то. Заранее буду Вам благодарен за пошаговую инструкцию к эмулятору. alesha35@mail.ru


Я конечно но Галина, но выше ссылка которая работает с 64 бит. Вообще 1С (пользователь) устанавливается только в 32-бит. Другое дело что Windows 64 поддерживает и 32-битные приложения.
поэтому скачиваем мою ссылку.
Сначала устанавливаем платформу.
Потом запускаем патч.
Ищем файл backbas в папке куда установили платформу и патчим этот файл. и все работает.

----------


## Мрак

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор и патч для 1с 8.2.13 на мыло mrak.the.dark.elf@gmail.com
по всем ссылкам уже удалили файлы

----------


## lsd_777

вот патч

----------

Alexandr33 (30.06.2012), Ass-72 (05.06.2012), dani8383 (05.08.2012), Dominikan (27.06.2012), inter62 (18.06.2012), Ka-Nadi (25.05.2012), maximus79 (25.07.2012), oka-74 (22.07.2012), ria_ug (24.07.2012), rodalir (04.09.2012), tаngo (28.07.2012), zmeison (20.06.2012), Zombokotik (04.07.2012)

----------


## galeena

вот вы хитрые лисы... сначало у меня ответ в личных сообщениях выудили, потом сюда написали.. можно подумать много денег с этого заработаете.. не умеете эммулятор включать.. и сидите со своим патчем, который выключается))

----------


## lsd_777

> вот вы хитрые лисы... сначало у меня ответ в личных сообщениях выудили, потом сюда написали.. можно подумать много денег с этого заработаете.. не умеете эммулятор включать.. и сидите со своим патчем, который выключается))


не знаю как у вас, но у меня за пол года патч не слетал, только на какой то из платформ, точно не скажу на какой, 319 вроде тока слетает, последние идеально робят!!!!!

----------

a_d_e (28.07.2012), igel064 (23.05.2012), tonymontana91 (04.09.2012), VOL131273 (14.05.2012)

----------


## BSA85

скиньте эмулятор ключа win 2008 R2 на платформу 8.2.14.528 на мыло bobrovskii1985@mail.ru

----------


## pingo

> Здравствуйте! Скиньте, плиз, эмулятор под Win 7 на платформу 8.2.15.301, или 8.2.14.. если есть, спасибо!


Пожалуйста, и мне отправьте. Спасибо! carinfo4you@gmail.com

----------


## Vlad-mir

Здравствуйте!
Патчер НЕ РАБОТАЕТ на версии 1C 8.2.15.319 под Win2003 x64 
Выдает - "Can not find source bytes!" 

В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## maximus79

Здравствуйте!
Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор и патч на 8.2.16.352 (если есть конечно), под Win7. На mazepa@freemail.ru
Заранее merci

----------


## Vlad_12

Unipatch http://letitbit.net/download/32599.3...patch.rar.html
Прекрасно работает на Win 7 32x b 64x






> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

pingo (08.08.2012)

----------


## madshe

ссылка не работает:(

----------


## Умберто Лопес

Всем доброго времени суток!
Срочно нужен эмулятор хаспа для 1с 8.2 под windows 7(x-64) Максимальная (Ultimate).
Заранее спсибо.

----------


## nalam

файл удален... можешь еще раз выложить

----------


## Vlad_12

> файл удален... можешь еще раз выложить


 конечно http://www.unibytes.com/rvnmEx_RNS4Lqw-Us4P3UgBB





> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

ap34 (09.12.2012), bulas (12.04.2013), disbat25 (19.08.2012), rickardo70 (18.09.2013), SergeyZabor (16.08.2012), SHAKH (30.09.2012), sthing (21.02.2013), tonymontana91 (04.09.2012), vladbts (01.08.2012), zeke33 (15.09.2012), Зирочка (15.02.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

> ничё ненадо никуда скидывать http://www.npoalmaztech.ru вот пожалуйста


*holy_mumia - СПАМЕР*

----------


## Irik

> вот патч


Подскажите, сработает ли этот патч на win7 x64 SP1? Ранее работающие патчи на win7 x64 не хотят работать на SP1.

----------

Shuravi74 (14.10.2012)

----------


## Vlad_12

> Подскажите, сработает ли этот патч на win7 x64 SP1? Ранее работающие патчи на win7 x64 не хотят работать на SP1.


Вот этот точно сработает, у меня дома win7 x64 SP1 1С 8,2 и 8,3

ссылка http://www.unibytes.com/rvnmEx_RNS4Lqw-Us4P3UgBB





> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

DemoN_3000 (05.08.2013), disbat25 (19.08.2012), Irik (07.08.2012), Ka-Nadi (01.02.2013), Lucarelli (14.03.2014), Olgasl (14.08.2014), Pterix (12.09.2013), rickardo70 (18.09.2013), shag35511 (23.10.2012), Tokio78 (07.08.2012), tonymontana91 (04.09.2012), Vladimir72 (22.08.2012)

----------


## salser

Дайте пжл эмулятор или патч для сервера 1с 8.2 (x64) установленного на win server 2008 R2 x64. Можно на почту salser at mail.ru

----------


## OlegEnigma

Доброго! Если можно, вышли на miss_you@mail.by для 1c 8.2 для 2003 x64 для работы в 1С-сервер с MS SQL 2005x64 + терминальный. А то пробовал разное, но что-то ни 1С-сервер, ни 1С файловый (не то что в терминале - вообще не пашет) не варят. Извини, если что не так. Удачи.

----------


## shalgy

Дайте и мне, пожалуйста, лекарство в виде эмулятора или патча для сервера 1с 8.2 (x64) установленного на win server 2008 R2 x64. на sdt@list.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Vlad_12

Тут тоже многие искали

говорят что подходит этот




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*




---------- Post added at 17:52 ---------- Previous post was at 17:51 ----------

*эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win xp x64*




> Есть такой в природеИ?



попробуй 
Unipatch  http://letitbit.net/download/32599.3...patch.rar.html




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

alexx1975 (29.01.2013), frht (17.07.2013), malge (28.03.2013), shag35511 (23.10.2012), techauto (31.03.2013), zirex (19.07.2013), ПочемуБыНет (17.10.2012)

----------


## MarryP

Пожалуйста поделитесь эмулятором для 1с 8.2.14 Win7 х 32!

petrusenko_mariya@mail.ru

----------


## Vlad_12

> Пожалуйста поделитесь эмулятором для 1с 8.2.14 Win7 х 32!


чуть выше возьми *Unipatch* и будет тебе счастье !!!




> *Не забываем про спасибо, Вам плевать, а мне приятно!*

----------

Datsuk (15.01.2013), MarryP (19.09.2012), shag35511 (23.10.2012), Тартила1 (23.06.2014)

----------


## AllDay

Скиньте, пожалуйста, Unipatch на почту: ryabchonkov@mail.ru   . Все ссылки на летитбит и прочем удалены.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## WOWA55

Скиньте, пожалуйста ПАТЧ для 1С на СЕрвер2008  admin200411@mail.ru

----------


## Vlad_12

> Скиньте, пожалуйста ПАТЧ для 1С на СЕрвер2008  admin200411@mail.ru


А в родной ветке скачать не судьба?
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D1%8F-Windows




> *Не забываем про спасибо, Вам плевать, а мне приятно!*




---------- Post added at 12:12 ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 ----------




> Скиньте, пожалуйста, Unipatch на почту: ryabchonkov@mail.ru   . Все ссылки на летитбит и прочем удалены.
> Заранее спасибо!


Только что проверил
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%B8%D0%B5-8.3
Ссылка рабочая !!!




> *Не забываем про спасибо, вам плевать, а мне приятно !*

----------

shag35511 (23.10.2012), WOWA55 (22.09.2012)

----------


## Vlad_12

По просбам трудящихся

Набор Лекарств от жадности господ от 1С

http://www.unibytes.com/q7nbRNX1aJ0Lqw-Us4P3UgBB




> *Не забываем про спасибо, вам плевать, а мне приятно !*

----------

aleks3372 (28.01.2013), Anapon (30.10.2012), Anatoll (09.10.2013), ARoot (18.06.2013), asdf33 (09.12.2013), azaliy (06.01.2013), Badgershole (30.10.2012), baxus (25.09.2012), bentim (02.09.2013), bessuk (03.08.2013), buster86 (28.09.2012), dananews (20.02.2013), deltax (08.03.2014), DerGauf (23.10.2012), DinNik (04.02.2013), dmitrii80 (01.12.2013), edmon_t (12.01.2013), Elca (05.05.2013), freeze_den (02.02.2013), frht (17.07.2013), Golivets (30.01.2013), Lowkick (13.01.2013), mara1589 (17.10.2012), Olgasl (14.08.2014), pu3dec (22.01.2013), Reindeer (08.11.2012), Ribis (06.05.2013), ruthless (21.01.2014), SAlexI (08.12.2012), Sayar (18.10.2012), shag35511 (23.10.2012), Sisad72 (27.11.2012), Smile1502 (06.10.2012), tdk1975 (03.01.2013), tss7 (19.04.2013), v0x (01.02.2013), VBMADD (04.11.2012), vwera (27.11.2012), WOWA55 (17.10.2012), ybill (17.12.2012), Zummm (24.10.2012), ИгорьСталкер (30.07.2013), Кулагин (07.11.2012)

----------


## polin21

> По просбам трудящихся
> 
> Набор Лекарств от жадности господ от 1С
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/q7nbRNX1aJ0Lqw-Us4P3UgBB


Помогает даже на платформе 8.3.1.531

----------

messir (18.10.2012), rydzevskiy (09.04.2013), WOWA55 (17.10.2012)

----------


## uszn33

> Вот универсальный патч, и все проблемы решены
> http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/epz58jp2s?redirect


Добрый день! Не могу скачать по ссылке- нет файла. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Добрый день! Не могу скачать по ссылке- нет файла. Помогите пожалуйста.


тут еще 10-20 ссылок есть !!!

----------

uszn33 (24.01.2013)

----------


## polin21

Есть даже для 1с 8.3 для win xp x64

----------

uszn33 (24.01.2013)

----------


## uszn33

спасибо! нашел!

----------


## Vlad_12

чего уж там, есть даже поl 1с 7.7 для Windows 8 x 64

:gamer:

----------


## keyloger

> Добрый день! Не могу скачать по ссылке- нет файла. Помогите пожалуйста.


какой то смс развод напишите номер телефона, отпрате смс

----------


## V_FINE

а можно и мне на почту патчик этот? :) если не трудно конечно V_FINE@bk.ru

----------


## Al2030

Мне пожалуйста скиньте на почту xals@mail.ru для сервера 1C x64

----------


## Hulio Pechales

Всем здрасти. Эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win 8 x64 если кому не лень направьте на ссылку. Благодарю.

----------


## Toxan76

Добрый день!
Можно обновить ссылку на эмулятор?

----------


## irina_ph

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста на почту irina_ph@list.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Можно обновить ссылку на эмулятор?


Смотрите шапку темы.

----------

BlackPingu (12.12.2015), Olgasl (14.08.2014), ЭКОЛОГ (06.06.2014)

----------


## pga50

Добрый день. Устанавливаю 1С 8.2 на win 7 x86. Нужно снять ключ защиты с лицензии. У меня один ключ, а пользователей 4. Постоянно крякаю 1С в течении 5 лет. А на Win7 не получается. Прошу помочь скачать универсальный UniPatch

----------


## avm3110

> А на Win7 не получается.


А под какими правами крякаете? У меня если под "обычным пользователем" - все ОК, а вот под правами админа - фэйл.

----------


## Ukei

> Прошу помочь скачать универсальный UniPatch


 - Берите из шапки темы весь комплект - там есть и унипатч. Либо можете сразу взять RePack - это уже пропатченная установка платформы.




> А под какими правами крякаете?


 - Без проблем крякается и под админом. Было бы странно если бы у Опытного пользователя были бы преимущества перед Администратором.

----------


## avm3110

> - Без проблем крякается и под админом. Было бы странно если бы у Опытного пользователя были бы преимущества перед Администратором.


Сам постоянно удивляюсь, но это факт (из серии если не можешь объяснить - просто запомни) :-)

----------


## Mila20

Здравствуйте.
Я все равно что-то не понимаю.
Стала обновлять Бухгалтерию предприятия базовую 3.0 до последнего релиза. Программа сказала что нужна новая платформа. Обновила платформу, взяла от 15.12.14. Теперь ругается и говорит что нужен ключ.
Я совсем недавно обновляла патч, буквально пару недель назад, когда обновила платформу и у меня все запустилось. Теперь скачала, запустила патч и фигушки. Может я что-то не то выбрала? Там этих ключей для   Виндовс немеряно. Я выбираю upatch. У меня 32 система. Может нужно выбирать Emul?
Помогите. Я эту логику не улавливаю.

----------


## avm3110

> Обновила платформу, взяла от 15.12.14


Последний официальный релиз платформы - 8.3.5.1383 от 12.12.14 
Её и нужно брать.



> Теперь ругается и говорит что нужен ключ.


Не понятно что пачили. Если клиента в файл-серверном варианте, это нормально. Нужно пачить каждый раз как обновляете платформу.




> Там этих ключей для Виндовс немеряно


Если это сложно, то возьмите тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...C%D1%83!/page5
RePack Технологической платформы для Windows (установка, уже вылеченная, авторская сборка) и будет вам счастье.

Удачи

----------

Mila20 (29.12.2014)

----------


## goorzuke

не читается можно на мыло скинуть с 2008р2 мучаюсь goorzuke@yandex.ru

----------

